# Anyone have good numbers for the Tenneco Deck?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I've been diving on the platform many times. I would like to shoot some video of the deck and post it on the forum.

Thanks!


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

29 59.733'N
87 05.111'W

You should also check out this website, great resource for public numbers!http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/Bureaus/CommunityServices/ArtificialReefs.html
Looking forward to those pics!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

J rod said:


> 29 59.733'N
> 87 05.111'W
> 
> You should also check out this website, great resource for public numbers!http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/Bureaus/CommunityServices/ArtificialReefs.html
> Looking forward to those pics!


Thanks but those are the numbers for the platform. I'm looking for the numbers for the deck, which is another structure nearby.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

N29 59.932 W87 05.150
Hope this helps


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

inshorecatch said:


> N29 59.932 W87 05.150
> Hope this helps


Sweet. Thanks!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

anything to help a fellow fisherman and sidescaner


----------



## AboutTime236 (Jul 13, 2009)

Get a copy of hiltons maps it has all the numbers youll ever want.


----------

